# Mr Robot 8/19/15 "eps1.8_m1rr0r1ng.qt"



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Wow, nicely done...the reveal, that is.

Right now, I'd have to say this show hasn't missed a step. Beautifully constructed, beautifully executed. Who'd'a thunk USA Network had it in them?

I was amused when Tyrell came in. "OK, is he real? Yeah, he must be real; Elliot doesn't know about the murder." They're just gonna keep messing with us, aren't they?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Great episode. So when we saw Wellick meeting with Mr. Robot in the last episode, does that mean it was really Wellick and Elliot sitting in that car talking? If so, why did Wellick not seem to acknowledge that in this episode?

I was surprised at how many f-words were muted in this episode. I counted at least five. That seems unusual for a USA show.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Sepinwall's analysis:

http://m.hitfix.com/whats-alan-watc...takes-elliot-back-to-where-their-story-began/


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

For me, the biggest mystery that's keeping me up at night is what in heck are they going to do next year to top this?

Eagerly awaiting next episode.



DevdogAZ said:


> Great episode. So when we saw Wellick meeting with Mr. Robot in the last episode, does that mean it was really Wellick and Elliot sitting in that car talking? If so, why did Wellick not seem to acknowledge that in this episode?


It seemed to me he did implicitly, because this meeting was essentially a continuation and intensification of the last meeting; Wellick threatened Mr. Robot/Elliot before, in this episode he ups the ante with a threat of extreme physical violence.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

ej42137 said:


> For me, the biggest mystery that's keeping me up at night is what in heck are they going to do next year to top this?
> 
> Eagerly awaiting next episode.
> 
> It seemed to me he did implicitly, because this meeting was essentially a continuation and intensification of the last meeting; Wellick threatened Mr. Robot/Elliot before, in this episode he ups the ante with a threat of extreme physical violence.


Luckily there's a gun in the popcorn machine......


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

AeneaGames said:


> Luckily there's a gun in the popcorn machine......


Hopefully without butter...


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

What a great episode. I agree with Sepinwal's assessment, 


> Many shows built around mysteries struggle when it's time to explain themselves. So far, "Mr. Robot" is doing a great job of turning over its cards without making it feel like the game has ended.


I too wonder if Christian Slater will or needs to be around next season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

markp99 said:


> I too wonder if Christian Slater will or needs to be around next season.


We'll probably know next week. They could really go either way at this point, but with the Evil Corp hack still in play, they have to go one way or the other.

I suspect, however, that he'll still be important.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice touch to have Elliot quote Marsellus Wallace.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> We'll probably know next week. They could really go either way at this point, but with the Evil Corp hack still in play, they have to go one way or the other.
> 
> I suspect, however, that he'll still be important.





Spoiler



The preview to next week's episode does show Slater. Remember, he said he would always be with him.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Maybe next season will be limited cameo appearances for Slater, as Elliot slips back and forth into his delusions, w/Mr Robot Sr more implied than seen...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Wellick is a terrible guy but he should be happy his wife doesn't want to be with him anymore. I don't know what she wants from him but she sure is creepy.

They bleeped out all the f-bombs but they left in the c***sucker.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I just saw this in a review on IGN and thought I might pass it along. I wouldn't consider it a spoiler at all for the finale, but I guess some might so I'll spoiler tag it:


Spoiler



Quick note for next week's episode, the Season 1 finale: Be sure to watch through the end and see the full credits.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Wellick is a terrible guy but he should be happy his wife doesn't want to be with him anymore. I don't know what she wants from him but she sure is creepy.


In Mrs. Wellick's defense: 1) She is very beautiful. I would say "hot" but I'm not sure if that is the right word for her; and 2) she is much less creepy and crazy than her husband.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> 2) she is much less creepy and crazy than her husband.


Seriously?

I think she has all the creepy and crazy, and just lets her husband borrow a little of it when he needs to.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I think she has all the creepy and crazy, and just lets her husband borrow a little of it when he needs to.


She is definitely the one in charge and is a different type of crazy/creepy than him. He seems unhinged. She is anything but unhinged.

She seems like she was put with this guy to complete some grand mission and she doesn't know or care about the guy that much and is just there to serve her country/corporate overlords/home planet. So while she is pretty cold, she isn't a raving lunatic like Tyrell.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The only time he's a raving lunatic is when he thinks he's not pleasing her, and thus is going to lose her...


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

It seemed like she was doing everything she could to not care for the baby. And it seems now that she likes it. The whole thing is odd.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

tivoboyjr said:


> She is definitely the one in charge and is a different type of crazy/creepy than him. He seems unhinged. She is anything but unhinged.
> 
> She seems like she was put with this guy to complete some grand mission and she doesn't know or care about the guy that much and is just there to serve her country/corporate overlords/home planet. So while she is pretty cold, she isn't a raving lunatic like Tyrell.


I read an article that said the wife is going to play a big role in the scheme next season.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm still not sure I like this series as it's just too convoluted, but this episode at least went a long way to explaining things, so I'm still in. I do wonder, now that Wellick has lost his job with Evil, if he's going to join forces with fsociety.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I'm still not sure I like this series as it's just too convoluted, but this episode at least went a long way to explaining things, so I'm still in. I do wonder, now that Wellick has lost his job with Evil, if he's going to join forces with fsociety.


The convolutions are exactly what I find appealing about this series. I do think Elliot and Wellick will conspire to execute the attack on Evil Corp.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

markp99 said:


> The convolutions are exactly what I find appealing about this series. I do think Elliot and Wellick will conspire to execute the attack on Evil Corp.


I don't mind a series that has plot twists, but this series has had too many many pointless episodes, designed to confuse, including the one where Elliot was strung out the whole episode (still trying to figure out the point of that one).

I loved the 90s tech in the Mr. Robot store


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> ...I loved the 90s tech in the Mr. Robot store


Except that there was no Best Buy then.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I don't mind a series that has plot twists, but this series has had too many many pointless episodes, designed to confuse, including the one where Elliot was strung out the whole episode (still trying to figure out the point of that one).
> 
> I loved the 90s tech in the Mr. Robot store


There's the story about hacking and then there's the story about this mentally ill guy (who happens to be a hacker) and the distorted world he lives in. Sometimes I wish it could be more about the hacking but overall I like the way the two story lines are blended together.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MikeAndrews said:


> Except that there was no Best Buy then.


Uh, yes there was...

Don't know about New Jersey, but the Sound of Music chain changed their name to Best Buy back in the 80s.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

MikeAndrews said:


> Except that there was no Best Buy then.


I was thinking it would be better if he had said Circuit City.

On reflection, Comp USA would have been a better choice, CC and BB were more A/V oriented.


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

I liked how the store's signage was used as the title card. 

Secondly, I'm thinking we're going to learn more about the following the next season:

- Elliot's reality: "You're not Elliot" "Only born a month ago" and Angela in this episode "...my mother, even though she is not real."

- Wellick's wife's story about her previous child, and telling Wellick that she only tells people what they "need to know" kind of thing.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I want to know how Angela is "family" when Darlene said "you're family" 

But not siblings either. Cousins? Sisters-in-law?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> It seemed like she was doing everything she could to not care for the baby. And it seems now that she likes it. The whole thing is odd.


Yes, I can't quite wrap my mind around this one either.
We'll have to see where this goes.



Steveknj said:


> I don't mind a series that has plot twists, but this series has had too many many pointless episodes, designed to confuse, including the one where Elliot was strung out the whole episode (still trying to figure out the point of that one).


Out of nine episodes, how could it have "too many many pointless episodes"?



Hank said:


> I want to know how Angela is "family" when Darlene said "you're family"
> 
> But not siblings either. Cousins? Sisters-in-law?


I was just taking that one to be "after all we've been through together (losing parents like that) and how close we are, we're family".
(However, I won't rule out that Angela and Darlene have/had a sexual relationship.)

So what is Elliot/Robot's plan concerning Tyrell?
Yes, I do remember Chekov's gun.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

MikeAndrews said:


> Except that there was no Best Buy then.


I bought my first computer at Best Buy in 1993.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hank said:


> I want to know how Angela is "family" when Darlene said "you're family"
> 
> But not siblings either. Cousins? Sisters-in-law?


If someone is actually related, you usually say something like "You're my sister." and specify the exact relationship. When you want to express a close relationship to someone who isn't related to you, one often says "You're family." It's a common enough metaphor.



MikeAndrews said:


> Except that there was no Best Buy then.


Don't they have Google where you live?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

ej42137 said:


> If someone is actually related, you usually say something like "You're my sister." and specify the exact relationship. When you want to express a close relationship to someone who isn't related to you, one often says "You're family." It's a common enough metaphor.


Yeah,uh, no. People say "you're family" for all kinds of actual as well as close relationships.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

ej42137 said:


> Don't they have Google where you live?


You quoted me above as saying that.. It was MikeAndrews.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Hank said:


> I want to know how Angela is "family" when Darlene said "you're family"


Funny, closed captions spelled it, "your family". Maybe this was their real intent??


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

So who burned down Blank's Disk?

Was the Whitrose meeting all in Elliot's head?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

cherry ghost said:


> So who burned down Blank's Disk?
> 
> Was the Whitrose meeting all in Elliot's head?


The whiterose meeting was real. The owner of Blank's said he was upstate for two days (hence the shop was closed) and then he came back and it was burned down. So the whiterose group used the shop while the owner was away for the meeting, and then burned it down (I'm not sure why-- there wasn't really any evidence, etc).

But what really confuses me is this: Angela's ex-BF gave those two drives to Elliott to take to Blank's at exactly 2pm -- obviously for the whiterose meeting. So that was clearly just a ruse to get Elliott to go there at that time. But later, Gideon goes by Blank's and says "I was just stopping by to pick up two hard drives my employee dropped of a couple of days ago".... so how or why would Gideon know about the ruse with those two drives? And if he knows, why would he be OK with sending Elliott, whom he's already really suspicious about?


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Hank said:


> .... so how or why would Gideon know about the ruse with those two drives? And if he knows, why would he be OK with sending Elliott, whom he's already really suspicious about?


I doubt Gideon knows it's Elliot. I believe he thinks it was Angela's ex or someone else that dropped off the drives. The ex likely gave it to Elliot under orders from Dark Army, not Gideon. But this is all conjecture. Nothing was shown to elucidate this (or I may have missed it).


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wow, nicely done...the reveal, that is.


I agree, it was a great reveal... if it was a limited run 1 season series. I really wonder how they're going to keep this going next season. Post-reveal I find my interest in the show waning. Maybe they'll surprise me.

I'll admit, I secretly wanted Mr. Robot to be real, and Eliot to be the delusion. That would have been a fun twist, although harder to pull off.

I absolutely loved the cheesy mid-90s computer store. It brought back memories.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smbaker said:


> I agree, it was a great reveal... if it was a limited run 1 season series. I really wonder how they're going to keep this going next season. Post-reveal I find my interest in the show waning. Maybe they'll surprise me.


I saw an interview with the show's creator where he said that the entire first season is, in his mind, just a set-up for the second season. So that gives me hope that there's life after Elliot finding out the truth.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

It's no different than HOMELAND after the Brody storyline. In fact, I think it's better.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

And oh, BTW, Elliot's dead father coming back to talk to him frequently about his proclivities, AND the fact that Elliot is working with his sister -- just two more DEXTER parallels. 

Oh, AND his boss Gideon is very suspicious of him being part of the hacking -- just like LaGuerta was suspicious of Dexter being the serial killer.. hmmm... I wonder if Gideon will meet the same outcome?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Uh, yes there was...
> 
> Don't know about New Jersey, but the Sound of Music chain changed their name to Best Buy back in the 80s.


OK. IARC didn't get Best Buy in the Chicago area until the late 1990's.

I remember the brochures touting this _amazing new way of shopping_ where you could load electronics and appliances _right into your shopping cart..._


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I saw an interview with the show's creator where he said that the entire first season is, in his mind, just a set-up for the second season. So that gives me hope that there's life after Elliot finding out the truth.


Very interesting, and gives me hope for the second season!

So far, I'm impressed with how well the creators/writers understand their audience. They managed to make this 'Who is Mr Robot' thing stretch out for most of the first season. I remember early in the season when folks were talking about how obvious it was that Mr Robot was imaginary and how predictable the show had become, and then in the very next episode we saw Mr Robot apparently interacting with the environment.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> And oh, BTW, Elliot's dead father coming back to talk to him frequently about his proclivities, AND the fact that Elliot is working with his sister -- just two more DEXTER parallels.
> 
> Oh, AND his boss Gideon is very suspicious of him being part of the hacking -- just like LaGuerta was suspicious of Dexter being the serial killer.. hmmm... I wonder if Gideon will meet the same outcome?


Gideon is already tolerant of having a hacker working for him that is obviously unstable and lacking social skills, who has a spotty practice in showing up for work.

Coincidentally I talked to a CSO mentioning that I would never have been hired these days. I was told that "hackers (old non-malevolent term)" are still hired regardless of formal education and work experience.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> And oh, BTW, Elliot's dead father coming back to talk to him frequently about his proclivities, AND the fact that Elliot is working with his sister -- just two more DEXTER parallels.
> 
> Oh, AND his boss Gideon is very suspicious of him being part of the hacking -- just like LaGuerta was suspicious of Dexter being the serial killer.. hmmm... I wonder if Gideon will meet the same outcome?


So who is Doakes, the co-worker who is about to figure out the secret and has to be eliminated?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> So who is Doakes, the co-worker who is about to figure out the secret and has to be eliminated?


Doakes = Angela?? Soon to be new Evil employee...?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Imagine if Angela gets inside to Evil Corp and helps Elliot and fsociety do a better job in nuking Evil Corp to ashes.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hank said:


> You quoted me above as saying that.. It was MikeAndrews.


Read it again. My second quote was MikeAndrews, not your good self.

Also, I said _often_, not _always_ about the use of "you are family". Are you disagreeing and saying that such use is not common?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

ej42137 said:


> Read it again. My second quote was MikeAndrews, not your good self.


Yes, you fixed it yesterday: "Last edited by ej42137; Today at 03:12 AM." When you first posted the quote, it was attributed to me.



ej42137 said:


> Also, I said _often_, not _always_ about the use of "you are family". Are you disagreeing and saying that such use is not common?


You said: 


> If someone is actually related, you usually say something like "You're my sister."


I'm saying it's not "usually" and that people just as often can call real family member "you're family". It's not just "usually" for unrelated people, I think it's "usually" for both.

eta: And by Darlene saying "you're family" to Angela doesn't dismiss the possibility that they're really actually related just because you say that "usually" people use the actual relationship if they're actually related.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hank said:


> Yes, you fixed it yesterday: "Last edited by ej42137; Today at 03:12 AM." When you first posted the quote, it was attributed to me.


For about 6 minutes. Anyway, you've made your point, I've made mine. If Angela turns out to be an actual relative of Darlene you can rub my nose in it. I just don't think the audience is meant to infer that from her words.


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

I loved the use of the piano version of the Pixies song at the end (I think it's called "Where's My Mind"), which was featured prominently in Fight Club. Also loved the nod to Pulp Fiction after being shown earlier that Eliot and his dad saw it ("I'm pretty f'in far from OK").


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

3D said:


> I loved the use of the piano version of the Pixies song at the end (I think it's called "Where's My Mind"), which was featured prominently in Fight Club. Also loved the nod to Pulp Fiction after being shown earlier that Eliot and his dad saw it ("I'm pretty f'in far from OK").


Agreed. Piano version was perfect there.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Allowed myself to play a 35 min loop of the piano version. Tapped some deep emotion in me...though the 2 margaritas may have helped.  Missing my son today.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> It seemed like she was doing everything she could to not care for the baby. And it seems now that she likes it. The whole thing is odd.


Maybe she loves him in the same way as some people love an AK-47, a weapon to be used.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

tivoboyjr said:


> She is definitely the one in charge and is a different type of crazy/creepy than him. He seems unhinged. She is anything but unhinged.
> 
> She seems like she was put with this guy to complete some grand mission and she doesn't know or care about the guy that much and is just there to serve her country/corporate overlords/home planet. So while she is pretty cold, she isn't a raving lunatic like Tyrell.


Definitely the one in charge.

Wellick has got baggage, a rough equivalent of Evil Corp killing his father. Is she using that to keep him unhinged and down or is it unrelated.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Do you think Wellick's plan the entire time was to take down Evil corp ("from within"), and has always been aligned with Elliot's plan? And now that they fired him, he's even more motivated to do so? Or maybe his wife's secret mission from their mother country (Romania or Russia??) is to do the take-down?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> Do you think Wellick's plan the entire time was to take down Evil corp ("from within"), and has always been aligned with Elliot's plan? And now that they fired him, he's even more motivated to do so? Or maybe his wife's secret mission from their mother country (Romania or Russia??) is to do the take-down?


They are speaking Swedish to each other.

I think Wellick's plan was to climb the corporate ladder at Evil Corp. and enjoy all the power and prestige that comes with such a position. And I think the wife's plan was to be married to someone with that power and prestige and do whatever it took to push him there.

I don't think Wellick had any designs on taking down Evil Corp. until suddenly he got passed over for the position that he thought was rightfully his and then he started spiraling out of control.

Now that he's be sacked, he wants revenge.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> They are speaking Swedish to each other. I think Wellick's plan was to climb the corporate ladder at Evil Corp. and enjoy all the power and prestige that comes with such a position. And I think the wife's plan was to be married to someone with that power and prestige and do whatever it took to push him there. I don't think Wellick had any designs on taking down Evil Corp. until suddenly he got passed over for the position that he thought was rightfully his and then he started spiraling out of control. Now that he's be sacked, he wants revenge.


It's always seemed to me that the Wellicks have some ulterior motive beyond climbing the corporate ladder at e corp. That seemed to be a means to an end rather than the ultimate goal.

And just because they speak Swedish, that doesn't mean they are Swedish.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tivoboyjr said:


> And just because they speak Swedish, that doesn't mean they are Swedish.


I suppose anything is possible, but why would the creator go out of his way to have them speak Swedish and subtitle it? Are you thinking they are spies from some other country and they speak Swedish to each other in the privacy of their home to maintain their cover?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I really like the guy who plays Wellick's boss who fired him -- I'm guess his speech patterns are part of the script and not how he actually talks... but I think he conveyed so much in that role of an officer of Evil Corp without really saying anything.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think Wellick's plan was to climb the corporate ladder at Evil Corp. and enjoy all the power and prestige that comes with such a position. And I think the wife's plan was to be married to someone with that power and prestige and do whatever it took to push him there.


I think there's a bigger picture thing in motion here, and not just her desire to be mating with a powerful man.

I don't know what that is, but these shows always have a trope like that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I also still believe that he is nothing without her...that is, everything he does is designed solely and exclusively to please her. He has no ambitions or desires of his own aside from her.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I also still believe that he is nothing without her...that is, everything he does is designed solely and exclusively to please her. He has no ambitions or desires of his own aside from her.


Agreed! But it's her motivations and control of him that I'm wondering about.

I'm guessing he knows about those plans, but he is really just her "direct report".


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hank said:


> Agreed! But it's her motivations and control of him that I'm wondering about.
> 
> I'm guessing he knows about those plans, but he is really just her "direct report".


If she ever bothered to tell him. I doubt she'd have to...


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> I really like the guy who plays Wellick's boss who fired him -- I'm guess his speech patterns are part of the script and not how he actually talks... but I think he conveyed so much in that role of an officer of Evil Corp without really saying anything.


It is how he actually talks, but that was some good writing, too.

Michael Christofer was Truxton Spangler (whatta name,) the somewhat evil boss of the intelligence unit in Rubicon and the bad priest on Ray Donovan.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0188165/?ref_=tt_cl_t8


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I watched like 5-6 episodes of this show yesterday. I really didn't like the episode where the guy went thru withdrawal. Other than that, the show has been really solid. 

I think everyone assumed Christian Slater was imaginary, but I didn't see it coming that it was his dad, or that the one girl was his sister. That guy is one messed up dude. There are a number of messed up dudes on this show.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Does anyone else see the date of the last episode changing in the tivo now-playing list? The latest episode was from last week, but the date keeps changing to the current date. Like they hacked Tivo to make the folder to float to the top of the list everyday. Strange.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Hank said:


> Does anyone else see the date of the last episode changing in the tivo now-playing list? The latest episode was from last week, but the date keeps changing to the current date. Like they hacked Tivo to make the folder to float to the top of the list everyday. Strange.


Your OnePass is set to streaming and recording. Change it to Recording only. Stupid OnePass bug from day 1; obnoxious that it's still there, or even there at all in the first place.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I suppose anything is possible, but why would the creator go out of his way to have them speak Swedish and subtitle it? Are you thinking they are spies from some other country and they speak Swedish to each other in the privacy of their home to maintain their cover?


I honestly don't know. It just seems like something is a little "off" with them and there's more going on than we know about. But if you were a spy from Russia and you thought someone was spying on you and you didn't want them to know you were a Russian spy and also wanted it to be harder for them to understand what you're saying...maybe you'd speak Swedish. Like I said, I don't know.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> But if you were a spy from Russia and you thought someone was spying on you and you didn't want them to know you were a Russian spy and also wanted it to be harder for them to understand what you're saying...maybe you'd speak Swedish. Like I said, I don't know.


Wow, you sound even crazier than Elliot.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wow, you sound even crazier than Elliot.


I was perfectly sane until I started watching this show (on my E-Corp TV).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Heh. Your theory reminded me of some of the old Lost discussions, when they went way off into the weeds. "Well, I thought they were Russian because they were speaking Russian. Then I found out they were speaking Swedish. So now, I think they're Russians speaking Swedish!"


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Heh. Your theory reminded me of some of the old Lost discussions, when they went way off into the weeds. "Well, I thought they were Russian because they were speaking Russian. Then I found out they were speaking Swedish. So now, I think they're Russians speaking Swedish!"


I was in on some of those Lost discussions - loved it!


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Heh. Your theory reminded me of some of the old Lost discussions, when they went way off into the weeds. "Well, I thought they were Russian because they were speaking Russian. Then I found out they were speaking Swedish. So now, I think they're Russians speaking Swedish!"


My theory is DevdogAZ is a disinformation agent working for Politiets Efterretningstjeneste.

The wife is speaking Danish.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I wonder if they had any trademark infringement issues with the "DELL" logo with the Evil Corp logo?


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

pgogborn said:


> My theory is DevdogAZ is a disinformation agent working for Politiets Efterretningstjeneste.
> 
> The wife is speaking Danish.


So the wife is speaking Danish and Tyrell is speaking Swedish? OK, something is really up with these people! Who does that sort of thing - except spies!!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> I wonder if they had any trademark infringement issues with the "DELL" logo with the Evil Corp logo?


They're going for the Enron logo:


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

dswallow said:


> Your OnePass is set to streaming and recording. Change it to Recording only. Stupid OnePass bug from day 1; obnoxious that it's still there, or even there at all in the first place.


Nah. I vote for fsociety (what does f stand for? Female? Family?) TiVo hack.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Enron. Those guys are *******s.

They created a real and imaginary energy crisis in California to reap billions in profits.
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2005/feb/05/enron.usnews

Watch "Enron: The Smartest Guys in the Room" on Netflix


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

robojerk said:


> Enron. Those guys are *******s.
> 
> They created a real and imaginary energy crisis in California to reap billions in profits.
> http://www.theguardian.com/business/2005/feb/05/enron.usnews
> ...


Excellent film. :up:

Disgusting douchwaffles at Enron... but excellent film.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pgogborn said:


> My theory is DevdogAZ is a disinformation agent working for Politiets Efterretningstjeneste.
> 
> The wife is speaking Danish.


All I know is that the closed captioning says they're speaking Swedish, and the actor playing Tyrell is from Sweden. But the actress playing the wife is Danish, so I have no idea.


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

markp99 said:


> Agreed. Piano version was perfect there.


Excellent! Thanks.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

robojerk said:


> Enron. Those guys are *******s.
> 
> They created a real and imaginary energy crisis in California to reap billions in profits.
> http://www.theguardian.com/business/2005/feb/05/enron.usnews
> ...


The sad thing is that what Enron was doing with the electric market is firmly established - it just has no Enron pulling the strings. I know because I have to deal with real time rate pricing at home.

I wondered how they'd know what the rates would be _tomorrow_.
http://www.pjm.com/markets-and-operations/energy.aspx


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

The Mr. Robot website has a small "preview" and countdown of tonight's episode:

(spoiler is link to the website)


Spoiler



http://www.whoismrrobot.com/countdown



I don't really consider it a spoiler, but some might.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Well, looks like the finale is postponed.

My g/f says there's a spoiler in this article, so I haven't read it.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/mr-robot-finale-postponed-plot-817951


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Just saw this on Twitter:



USA Network said:


> Tonight's #MrRobot season finale is pushed a week because of a "graphic scene" similar to today's events in Virginia.


Wow.

Here's what the official Mr. Robot twitter feed says:



> The previously filmed season finale of Mr. Robot contains a graphic scene similar in nature to today's tragic events in Virginia. Out of respect to the victims, their families and colleagues, and our viewers, we are postponing tonight's episode. Our thoughts go out to all those affected during this difficult time.


Sepinwall's thoughts:

http://www.hitfix.com/the-dartboard...t-finale-due-to-parallels-to-virginia-murders


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Well, I guess that's the spoiler.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Tonight's the night!










I just got this email (above) announcing the finale, with some binary at the bottom:



> 01001101 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01111001 00100000 01110100 01110101 01101110 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100001 01100110 01110100 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100011 01110010 01100101 01100100 01101001 01110100 01110011


Translated, that says (not a spoiler, but spoilerized for the spoiler police):


Spoiler



Make sure to stay tuned after the credits


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

All I can say is that this show *begins* on Friday up here. Can't wait.


----------

